# 1.4turbo auto mod help



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

What sort of mods are you thinking of? Horsepower, wheels, suspension, paint, appliques, tint, lights, audio, or brakes?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Best bang for you buck!

2011+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T EFILive Custom Tune


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure!


----------



## Lightingcruze13 (Oct 6, 2015)

Thinking like

hids headlights and fog 
reverse LEDs 
intake maybe 
ltz wheels 
interior LEDs 
its my dd still want to get good mpg


----------



## jfelix (May 31, 2015)

You can have a good tune and keep a good mpg.


----------



## Lightingcruze13 (Oct 6, 2015)

My car tuned with hp tuners


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Lightingcruze13 said:


> Hi would like to know if it's worth it to mod my Cruze it's a auto its 13 Cruze RS


Depends on what you're looking for. The car will never be a street racer. But from what I've read, it can be more enjoyable with a tune. If you go much beyond that, you're better off starting with a different car.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

jfelix said:


> You can have a good tune and keep a good mpg.


For that matter, you can have a tune that is better performance AND better efficiency.


----------



## kprice8 (May 28, 2015)

Grab a tune from [email protected] His latest update has a lot of Eco related stuff for INCREASING the already great MPG. 

See the link in my sig.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

Lightingcruze13 said:


> Hi would like to know if it's worth it to mod my Cruze it's a auto its 13 Cruze RS


Yes, for the intake that you listed you might be interested in upgrading. I highly recommend the ZZP High Flow Air Intake kit. And for the other exterior upgrades, yeah I love the look of the HIDs on the Cruze. Wheels & tires are always a great appearance upgrade. And got to love those LED interior lights too. So to ask this question, yes its worth it to mod your Cruze. There is definitely a lot of room for upgrading and a lot of parts and products out there for the cars. Good luck


----------

